# Distributor Roto Stuck



## Spokane95PU (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi All- It's time to replace the rotor, but I can't get it off! Yes, I took the screw bolt out. But, lifting, pulling, prying up on the rotor yields not a budge. Heavy twisting right to left results in minor shifting, five degrees each direction, but no further. Tried squirting some WD-40 into the screw hole, hoping that some would seep out between the rotor and the shaft and loosen things up. 

I think that the fact that the engine overheated at least once may be contributing to the tight fit.

In any case, any suggestions on how to get it off?

Thx! 

(Delete same post from Off Road)


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

There is a rubber gasket inside that could have turned to goo, causing the distributor cap to stick on there.

You could try using a rubber mallet to make perpendicular taps around the top. That should help break the seal that the gasket has made.

Obviously, do not whack the frak out of it.


----------

